# Century Strings Bundle by 8Dio Review



## Thorsten Meyer (Feb 17, 2018)

*Century Strings Bundle by 8Dio Review*

By Thorsten Meyer - Sunday, 28 January 2018

When it comes to composing with string libraries, it is all about emotions. Strings are very well placed to express happiness, sadness, fear, hate, desire, lust, love, etc. When you compose to picture you want to suggest or enforce the story that the director had in mind and Strings are one the best instruments to communicate emotions and moods in modern writing.

The success of many virtual instrument libraries is built around how good they are to trigger an emotion. Some audio companies are able to encourage the composer buying decision based on emotions – which could result in GAS buyer behavior. The majority of purchasing decisions is about how good a string library is helping you to deliver an exceptional score to your customer. Customers are in need of a score that drives the needed emotion in a score or any writing to picture. This is based on how a library sounds and performs in a sample player of choice for example Kontakt.

8Dio’s Century Strings Bundle combines up two products Century Ensemble Strings and Century Sordino Strings.

Full review here:
http://www.strongmocha.com/2018/01/28/century-strings-bundle-by-8dio-review/


----------

